# Some handy hardware



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

While building my fold-down router table I used two pieces of hardware that made a big difference in its usability and you may find them helpful in your own projects.

The first was *quick-release knobs* (sold by Rockler - may be available elsewhere) that work very well. They are odd looking because the bolt hole is elongated and allows the knob to easily slide onto the bolt and only tighten when it bottoms against the flat surface. You can see from the photos how it goes on at an angle and then tightens against the board. Unscrew it a turn or two and the knob quickly slips off the bolt.

The second useful bit of hardware was *double locking swivel casters*. There are lots of casters that lock and keep the wheels from turning but, even when locked, they tend to wiggle and pivot giving a lot of movement to the cabinet. These locking swivel casters not only lock the wheel, they also lock the swivel providing a secure stationery cabinet. They're available from Woodcraft, Peachtree Woodworking, and others.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very handy stuff Oliver. I've been looking for the castors that lift up off the floor when you want to work and extend down with the lever when you want to roll the item. Did you come across those? They were on a machine I bought but I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Very handy stuff Oliver. I've been looking for the castors that lift up off the floor when you want to work and extend down with the lever when you want to roll the item. Did you come across those? They were on a machine I bought but I can't find them anywhere.


woodcraft carries them...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting Oliver . I had no idea of either . I was going to build a router table and kibosh using castors because they really annoy me , but was not aware they had versions that double lock . Those knobs are one heck of an interesting design to . Amazes me what people come up with


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I use Essentra Components for my Jig and fixture and etc hardware, It used to be Reid but they got bought or bought someone else not sure which. They have everything you will need and then some built many a fixtures with their stuff in my years as a tool and die/mold maker.

EssentraComponentsUS - EssentraComponentsUS


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Rockler has them also.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

old coasty said:


> Rockler has them also.


I used the Rockler version on my router cabinet and they work very well. The lock down knobs are a new find. Great idea.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Just last week I found double locking 3" casters at home depot - $7.50 or so. I haven't yet mounted them on the sanding cart I'm finishing but will soon. They seem to be of good solid construction.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

I buy these really cool knobs and handles made and sold wholesale by 
www.innovative-components.knobsource.com/category/knobs 
You can also find them at places like McMaster-carr, Grainger.
Any way what makes them so cool is they come without the threaded insert. With one type you just snap either a nut or hex head bolt into place and you have the nob you need. The other type only works with hex cap screws, you just snap the right length cap screw onto the knob and you have the perfect studded knob. I have a drawer full of different sizes and configuration to make most any knob I may need. innovative-components will send you a bunch of samples for free.
I am not sure how many time I did not have the exact knob I needed and one of these saved the day.

You all have a blessed day and some fun making dust, Todd


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

todd628 said:


> I buy these really cool knobs and handles made and sold wholesale by
> www.innovative-components.knobsource.com/category/knobs


For those who are web phobes, just remove the 'www' part of the URL and it will work.


----------

